# Thermostats in the middle of a flat



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm pretty new here, just registered today but, I came up with a way to keep the thermostats(temporary) from messing up the wet mud, paint or texture on the wall. Many times the thermo will be hanging out of the wall on a new const. when it is cold out. 

I took a medium sized funnel and cut a slit down it with a recip saw so that I could get the wires into the funnel and then put a ziplock bag around it to hold it in the funnel. Then you simply shove the small end of the funnel into the hole in the wall. 

I have had good luck doing this. Maybe some of you can give it a try and see what you think.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Mt ,we take the thermo off the wall and put a 65* thermo pod[ wire nutted to thermo wire] you can get at a plumbing supply store. Just dont forget it when you leave the job.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> I'm pretty new here, just registered today but, I came up with a way to keep the thermostats(temporary) from messing up the wet mud, paint or texture on the wall. Many times the thermo will be hanging out of the wall on a new const. when it is cold out.
> 
> I took a medium sized funnel and cut a slit down it with a recip saw so that I could get the wires into the funnel and then put a ziplock bag around it to hold it in the funnel. Then you simply shove the small end of the funnel into the hole in the wall.
> 
> I have had good luck doing this. Maybe some of you can give it a try and see what you think.


That's a pretty good idea, I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> I'm pretty new here, just registered today but, I came up with a way to keep the thermostats(temporary) from messing up the wet mud, paint or texture on the wall. Many times the thermo will be hanging out of the wall on a new const. when it is cold out.
> 
> I took a medium sized funnel and cut a slit down it with a recip saw so that I could get the wires into the funnel and then put a ziplock bag around it to hold it in the funnel. Then you simply shove the small end of the funnel into the hole in the wall.
> 
> I have had good luck doing this. Maybe some of you can give it a try and see what you think.


 Welcome to the site,,,,

Not a bad idea,,, might have to give her a whirl


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Temp-stat ts-65 by comfortguard google it they are about $7


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

DSJOHN said:


> Temp-stat ts-65 by comfortguard google it they are about $7


Dern man,, he's new here,,, don't confuse him with the facts !!!!! :whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> Temp-stat ts-65 by comfortguard google it they are about $7


I'm sorry, I live in Montana and your solution is far too sophisticated. Although, I have to imagine that yours takes up far less room in the toolbox.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

:thumbup:


SlimPickins said:


> I'm sorry, I live in Montana and your solution is far too sophisticated. Although, I have to imagine that yours takes up far less room in the toolbox.


It actually sits in my glove box so I always know where it is,, if you looked at it online you realize its about the size of your little finger, I,m not saying the other method was nt a good idea,it actually was very smart!!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> It actually sits in my glove box so I always know where it is,, if you looked at it online you realize its about the size of your little finger, I,m not saying the other method was nt a good idea,it actually was very smart!!


http://jacksonsystems.com/search/category/222 ....you're right, that thing is tiny! okay, I prefer tiny sophistication, but congrats to the OP on a genuinely creative solution to a common problem.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> http://jacksonsystems.com/search/category/222 ....you're right, that thing is tiny! okay, I prefer tiny sophistication, but congrats to the OP on a genuinely creative solution to a common problem.


 I second that,,, I thought the only reason for a funnel on a drywall job was to drink beer at lunch,,,, who knew?????

Just goes to prove, you are never too old to learn a new trick !!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

take it off..wire nut the red and white wire together and then put the thermostat on top of the furnace out of the way...so it don't get lost:thumbsup:

i thought that was how everyone did it...no?....lol...just kidding

usually, here, the builder or the hvac guys put them on but i have bought a few in my day too...what John is talking about...we call them reed a stats though

not to take away from the OP, that is a pretty cool idea


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

odd,they wont run the furnace in our houses in my area of the great white north. they say (not me) that it will void the warranty on the furnace and they don't want the ducts full of dust.all electric heat here till the taper is done.then they turn the furnace on


----------

